# Keeps, Monasteries, & More Map Icons



## InkwellIdeas (Dec 24, 2019)

The Inkwell Ideas Patreon map icons theme for December is Keeps, Monasteries, & More.  Early this year we did a month of Wizard Towers and a month of Cleric Towers. This set allows us to add some icons for each of the other traditional fantasy classes for Dungeons and Dragons and other fantasy role-playing games.  In additions to a few keeps and monasteries, we have: druid’s grove, bard college, assassin’s guild, thief fortress, warlock lair, and magic school.

As usual we’ll send links to the final icons sets to Patreon supporters at the end of the month. Each month, we create 4 new mini-sets of icons as part of the Patreon.

Patrons also vote for new features to add to Worldographer.


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Dec 26, 2019)

And today we have the Isometric World/Kingdom icons preview, below. 

To highlight one upcoming change to our Patreon: Each month, we create 4 new mini-sets of icons as part of the Patreon.  Each mini-set is 15+ icons. One has world/kingdom map icons in a classic style, a second has world/kingdom icons in an isometric style, the third set is top-down settlement icons, and the fourth has battlemat (dungeon/building interior/tactical outdoor area) icons.  However, starting in January we’re changing things up to make 100+ total icons each month with a minimum of 10 in each of the four styles.  Doing this will let us go into more depth for the icons in one or two styles.


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Dec 29, 2019)

Next up is our top-down building icon preview for making cities:


----------

